# Dinan Viaduct by Night



## petach (Apr 3, 2015)

This viaduct is always beautifully lit. Located in Dinan in Bretagne. Railings have been fitted to try to stem the number of suicides by local youths (averages 1 per month, sadly)



Dinan Viaduct by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

This is its Sister shot. 5 exposures with the delightful but much underused 85mm f/1.2L, and stitched in PS.



Port of Dinan Panorama by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flick


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

Beautiful. Well done Petach.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Peter. 
A lovely shot, but it have to say my eye is drawn straight to the construction fencing with hazard tape around the tree, to me this causes a fight with the rest of the scene, as in it is a fight to see the beauty, as you don't have the whole viaduct in the shot could you have cropped in a bit to loose it, or perhaps change it to a widescreen aspect ratio to loose the foreground? 
Let me be clear about this, I'd love to have taken this shot, it is good, and I know you are stuck with stuff like the fence when it is there. You have always seemed to be in a different league from me, you set your bar so high, and this one seems to just dip a little below your usual standard, and I mean that in the nicest way. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps, know that I really wrestled with whether to post such a comment. 




petach said:


> This viaduct is always beautifully lit. Located in Dinan in Bretagne. Railings have been fitted to try to stem the number of suicides by local youths (averages 1 per month, sadly)


----------



## petach (Apr 3, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Well done Petach.



cheers, always appreciated.


----------



## petach (Apr 3, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Peter.
> A lovely shot, but it have to say my eye is drawn straight to the construction fencing with hazard tape around the tree, to me this causes a fight with the rest of the scene, as in it is a fight to see the beauty, as you don't have the whole viaduct in the shot could you have cropped in a bit to loose it, or perhaps change it to a widescreen aspect ratio to loose the foreground?
> Let me be clear about this, I'd love to have taken this shot, it is good, and I know you are stuck with stuff like the fence when it is there. You have always seemed to be in a different league from me, you set your bar so high, and this one seems to just dip a little below your usual standard, and I mean that in the nicest way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Pete. 
I now see where you are coming from, I sort of get it. It is sad that people feel the need to end it all, and that does seem like a high rate. 
I'm so glad you didn't take my comments too hard, I really did agonise should I say anything or not. 
Thank you for explaining. 

Kind regards, Graham. 



petach said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Peter.
> ...


----------



## petach (Apr 3, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Pete.
> I now see where you are coming from, I sort of get it. It is sad that people feel the need to end it all, and that does seem like a high rate.
> I'm so glad you didn't take my comments too hard, I really did agonise should I say anything or not.
> Thank you for explaining.
> ...


----------

